# Alternative gift for "Pillow Pets"



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Does anybody know where to get something like a pillow pet, but maybe cheaper and not so commercial?

My 4yo wants one very badly. And I know the 2yo will want one too, so I think I need two of them.

With shipping that is like $55 for 2 pillows! argh!


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Just realized I should post a link. It is a fuzzy/furry pillow with an animal head. It can be folded over and snapped to resemble an animal more than a flat pillow.

www.pillowpetstv.com


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

I looked around, but it kind of looks like Pillow Pets has cornered the market. I did check on eBay and found several for much cheaper than $20. If the exact type of animal isn't that important, there are quite a few in the $7- $10 range.


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Seems like a crafty Etsy Mama could make some money on this, especially since they are doing an insanely good job at marketing!


----------



## mamassong (Jan 28, 2009)

My four yo wants one too! I was going to try to make one, either by sewing a cover that looks like an animal for a pillow, or taking a more inexpensive stuffed animal and sewing velcro to make it stick together. Not totally sure of my plan yet, it may or may not work . lol But I agree, I can't see spending that much for a glorified stuffed animal.

I don't know if it would work if your LO has his heart set on the real thing. My DD is used to me making things, so she would expect her 'pillow pet' to not look like the ones on tv. I _think_ she would be ok with it, but who knows with her mood swings lately.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

There is a kiosk filled with those at the mall with the Whole Foods (so we go quite often) and there are always a bunch of parents having to drag their small children away from the silly things. This includes DS.

If it makes you feel any better about the price, they are actually very soft and cuddly.


----------



## kristac (Aug 2, 2009)

Hugga Pets- thoguh they seem to be in the same price range.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_1_...&sprefix=hugga

Zoobies have a built in blanket
http://zoobies.com/


----------



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

Every time my boys see these at the mall kiosk they beg for one and I was happy to find that Costco has some for $17 that are much bigger than the ones you posted, here is an example of the lion. Last time I was there they had lions, tigers, elephants and giraffes. I bought the elephant and giraffe for christmas.


----------



## maxpillowpet (Apr 1, 2021)

HappyMommy2 said:


> Does anybody know where to get something like a pillow pet, but maybe cheaper and not so commercial?
> 
> My 4yo wants one very badly. And I know the 2yo will want one too, so I think I need two of them.
> 
> With shipping that is like $55 for 2 pillows! argh!


Maybe MAXPillow is a good choice, we have many pet pillow styles for you to choose from.


----------



## maxpillowpet (Apr 1, 2021)

The INFIDINI *brooch* jewelry series shines with immortal Roman inspiration, witnessing timeless elegance and excellent Italian craftsmanship. From exaggerated rings, elegant pendants to smart necklaces, these rich and colorful collections show the same aesthetics.


----------

